# Rahmen Photoshop HILFE DRINGEND



## connyeck (26. November 2003)

Hallo!

Ich muß Bilder einen auslaufenden Rahmen geben. Der so gesprengelt auseinander läuft und zum Schluß nichts mehr das ist! Hab aber leider keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll!

Brauche Dringend Hilfe

mfg
Connyeck


----------



## connyeck (26. November 2003)

*Rahmen Photoshop*

Hallo ich bins noch mal!
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort aber das hilft mir leier nicht! Lege ein Bild zum besseren Verständnis bei.

mfg
ConnyEck


----------



## -pOrG- (27. November 2003)

Hm. ich glaub ich versteh ihn. Dann würde ich es mit einem Radierer mit großem Radius oder einer anderen Werkzeugspietze nehmen, die das gesprenkelt wirken lässt machen. Dabei natürlich geringe Deckkraft.


----------



## smaragdamethist (26. Dezember 2004)

probiers mit einer auswahl dann wählen weiche auswahl und dort ca. 20px einstellen, dann in ein neues leeres doku kopieren das muss natürlich grösser sein


----------



## McAce (26. Dezember 2004)

Farbraster heißt das Zauberwort.

Schaul in Goggle oder hier unter den Stichwörtern Technodots oder Farbraster nach.

Ich denke das ist das was du möchtest.


----------

